# Beginner in need of help!



## Volco (Jun 24, 2017)

I've recently found I enjoy the art world and want to try my hand at oil painting. That being said I thought about starting off with a Bob Ross kit but I'm not sure if I could maybe get better for cheaper or maybe the same price? I'm very new to all of this so I need assistance. I found a Bob Ross oil painting kit on sale for $86 but again want advice and after buying a canvas and easel I would be in about $103.00. I realize not everyone in the community likes Bob Ross but I like to explore my interests and this is one avenue I would like to explore in the oil painting world. Any recommendations on what to buy etc are appreciated!

Thank You,
Volco


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Start with pencil. Work on your talent and try painting later.


----------



## Volco (Jun 24, 2017)

I haven't been working on pencil long but I have been practicing. Just started using Jon Gnagy's videos on youtube as a guide to help me learn. I've painted figurines but never canvas I know I would enjoy it though. I do see where you are coming from on the pencil part though. That being said I'm still interested in doing oil painting


----------



## Nae (Jun 24, 2017)

*Your honest opinion*

What are your opinions on this oil painting >>>





 <<<


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

Any oil paint will do, secondary quality, too. "Student grade" paints are fine today. Do not paint directly out of the tube. Always mix with linseed (e.g.) and non-odour solvent. Check out eBay for deals:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...il+paint+set.TRS0&_nkw=oil+paint+set&_sacat=0


----------

